

Slacker is Hiring an Android Developer Want to Join our Team? - collias
http://blog.slacker.com/slacker-is-hiring-android-developer-want-to-join-our-team/

======
taproot
You should probably get a new web developer while you're at it.

\- signed, everyone outside of the US

